# bildrotation



## haldjo1 (14. Februar 2003)

Hi
Ich will auf ner HP ein Panoramabild immer von nach rechts laufen links lassen.
ich habs schon mit dem marquee befehl versucht, aber da kommt das bild rechts erst weider wenn es links ganz weg ist.
es soll ohne zwischenraum immer wieder kommen. Hoffentlich kan mir jemand helfen.


----------



## jackassfreak16 (14. Februar 2003)

*Probiers mal so...*

WEnn du dein Panorama in einem Fotoprogramm speichern würdest und dan als film den code eingeben.

ODER:

DU hast den Frontpage express und du kopierst den text (HTML) und gibst ihn dort ein und dann kanns du per Mausklick einfügen was du brauchst.


----------



## haldjo1 (14. Februar 2003)

Ich checks net ganz, also das mit dem film is net ganz das was ich mir vorgestellt hab. und wie geht das mit frontpage genau??


----------



## jackassfreak16 (14. Februar 2003)

*Frontpage*

Also anstatt du den Source eingibst fügst du einfach dein Panorama in den Bildschirm ein.


----------

